# This one's for the girls



## GBov (May 4, 2008)

Have just started hunting and reading about hunting and I keep hearing about keeping your smell to as little as possible. Its recommended to take a bottle with you for when you have to pee as it smells so strong.

Well, I am not the right shape for a bottle LOL

What do you lady hunters do when nature calls?


----------



## kritter8888 (Jun 8, 2009)

Ive never hunted or used one but at most camping stores (bass pro) they have a thing that looks like a cup that fits down there and is funnel shape towards the end that fits on one of the man pee containers (the ones u see at hospitals). All else fails I have been out in the woods and used a cappacino cup they bend quite nicely to form the right shape.


----------



## Wis Bang 2 (Jan 12, 2010)

Depending on where you are, it really isn't always necessary to be that phobic about all your odors. You can really make a buck wonder what's up by peeing in his scrape...


----------



## GBov (May 4, 2008)

Wis Bang 2 said:


> Depending on where you are, it really isn't always necessary to be that phobic about all your odors. You can really make a buck wonder what's up by peeing in his scrape...


You can also make someone spit tea all over a lap top reading your post ound:


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Pee don't bother Deer,plus if its a certain time of the month be very careful.I'm not kidding on this.

big rockpile


----------



## JJ Grandits (Nov 10, 2002)

That;s right. Around the first of the month when bills are due everyone is trying to scrape together the big bucks.


----------



## Haggis (Mar 11, 2004)

JJ Grandits said:


> That;s right. Around the first of the month when bills are due everyone is trying to scrape together the big bucks.


Okay, now that's funny, and on a variety of levels.


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

I just pee behind a bush!!!!!


----------



## Billin (Nov 24, 2009)

I thought Obama was behind Bush?


----------



## backwoodsman (Jan 21, 2010)

This was hysterical, thank you. Human urine for the most part doesnt spook white tails like some will lead you to believe. I know folks that urinate right in the scrapes. White tails around "civilized" areas are use to our smells and odors and respond more on motion and noise. If you want/need a urinal of that type alot of health catalogs sell them with "jane and john" adapters. As for the 'that time of the month" post its a proven fact that alot of wildlife attacks(and domestic dog etc attacks too) occur when ladies are "at that time of the month". I'd be very leery if I was in an area with big predators/coydogs etc. For the deer hunters out there PM me and I will tell you a story that I wont post here that a bunch of cityslickers tried awhile back to bring in the deer. It didnt work,lol, but we got alot of laughs later about it.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

backwoodsman said:


> As for the 'that time of the month" post its a proven fact that alot of wildlife attacks(and domestic dog etc attacks too) occur when ladies are "at that time of the month". I'd be very leery if I was in an area with big predators/coydogs etc.


 maybe thats what happened to that canadian singer last summer that was attacted by coyotes

but if your hunting you would be carrying a gun and could deffend of the attack , that might become a new form of coyote calling.


----------



## denaliguide (Aug 30, 2008)

but for the most part I accept that women on their "moon" time do emit a stronger odor than other times of the month, and it seems to trigger attractions to various critters.

Athabascan People have an unpublished and covert tradition of keeping women of reproductive age out of black bear habitat unarmed and unescorted for reasons borne out by attractions and worse by black bears.
Been there, done that, in the villages of the Interior, that what I encountered




backwoodsman said:


> This was hysterical, thank you. Human urine for the most part doesnt spook white tails like some will lead you to believe. I know folks that urinate right in the scrapes. White tails around "civilized" areas are use to our smells and odors and respond more on motion and noise. If you want/need a urinal of that type alot of health catalogs sell them with "jane and john" adapters. As for the 'that time of the month" post its a proven fact that alot of wildlife attacks(and domestic dog etc attacks too) occur when ladies are "at that time of the month". I'd be very leery if I was in an area with big predators/coydogs etc. For the deer hunters out there PM me and I will tell you a story that I wont post here that a bunch of cityslickers tried awhile back to bring in the deer. It didnt work,lol, but we got alot of laughs later about it.


----------



## TJN66 (Aug 29, 2004)

backwoodsman said:


> This was hysterical, thank you. Human urine for the most part doesnt spook white tails like some will lead you to believe. I know folks that urinate right in the scrapes. White tails around "civilized" areas are use to our smells and odors and respond more on motion and noise. If you want/need a urinal of that type alot of health catalogs sell them with "jane and john" adapters. As for the 'that time of the month" post its a proven fact that alot of wildlife attacks(and domestic dog etc attacks too) occur when ladies are "at that time of the month". I'd be very leery if I was in an area with big predators/coydogs etc. For the deer hunters out there PM me and I will tell you a story that I wont post here that a bunch of cityslickers tried awhile back to bring in the deer. It didnt work,lol, but we got alot of laughs later about it.


Aww...I wanna hear the story...pretty please???


----------



## JJ Grandits (Nov 10, 2002)

OK, I have a wife and four daughters, and now your telling me I've been using the wrong attractants for years. So when deer season comes back around again what would be a delicate way to approach the subject? "Gee honey, I don't know why you say you look fat. Wanna go for a walk?"


----------



## diamondtim (Jun 10, 2005)

I've heard of men using their wives/GF/SO "spent" sanitary items as buck lure:shrug:. That wouldn't work in my world:lookout:.


----------



## JJ Grandits (Nov 10, 2002)

Explain that to the game warden.


----------



## backwoodsman (Jan 21, 2010)

Diamond and JJ thats getting pretty close to the story I was gonna tell. Cityslickers showed up with some "homemade" buck attractant. I'll see if I can figure out how to post the story without offending anyone. At our deer camp just the mention of it and we're rolling again. These guys hired an outfitter at about $400 a day each on top of it. Just when you think you've seen it all.......


----------



## JJ Grandits (Nov 10, 2002)

Id like to hear this one.


----------



## EDDIE BUCK (Jul 17, 2005)

diamondtim said:


> I've heard of men using their wives/GF/SO "spent" sanitary items as buck lure:shrug:. That wouldn't work in my world:lookout:.


 godamighty,I'd have to draw the line before I went that far.I thought hunting was one of the main tools we use to get away from them kind of contraptions.I know I ain't gunna spirl the seenry by pinning them gol darn things to bushes, and have to viewum while ima setting twenty foot up a pine tree.I'd be got sick and fell out.


----------



## JJ Grandits (Nov 10, 2002)

Remember.........Pack in in.....Pack it out.


----------



## diamondtim (Jun 10, 2005)

EDDIE BUCK said:


> godamighty,I'd have to draw the line before I went that far.I thought hunting was one of the main tools we use to get away from them kind of contraptions.I know I ain't gunna spirl the seenry by pinning them gol darn things to bushes, and have to viewum while ima setting twenty foot up a pine tree.I'd be got sick and fell out.


:umno:Yeah, I would have to agree with you. That takes deer hunting to the "what were you thinking" level.


----------



## GBov (May 4, 2008)

Still, makes a gal go hmmmmmmmm, I wonderound:


----------



## celina (Dec 29, 2005)

mom used a cut up bleach bottle..made her own adapter....heck to think she could have patented it and been rich.....

we've had a few issues on the farm with women at that moon phase and male animals..and i know a zoo where the 2 male cats go nuts if they get a smell....


----------



## backwoodsman (Jan 21, 2010)

This all took place a few years back over by one of our leases. We showed up and were driving around the property before our afternoon hunt and we seen whiteish looking rectangle things on the sides of trees. They were about 4'-5' up. These things were right on the property line and we could see some back in the timber on their side. The guys were out of staters that had a one week lease on that ground and had a camp set up west of us. I told my buddys what they were but they said naw, aint noone gonna do that. Well next day they stopped by our camp to look at a couple of deer we had hanging and I asked them with a few of my buddy's around. Yep they had USED sanitary knapkins stuck to trees. I just about choked on my cowboy killer! They had hunted the year before down in that area and a local had a big buck in his truck and had told them thats what he used for lure, LOL, if I knew who he was I'd buy him a beer and supper, LOL. They figured they had 40 or 50 of them spread out thru the timber! I heard later that the next day the outfitter found out what they done and had a fit. There grand total for a weeks hunt on 250+/- acres and 5 or 6 hunters= 1 yearling doe but it was bow season. They missed a few when they left as for a year or so we'd spot one on the ground or possums would drag one over the fence. True story, took place not too far from Pittsfield, Illinois.


----------



## TJN66 (Aug 29, 2004)

OMG...that is too funny!


----------



## diamondtim (Jun 10, 2005)

backwoodsman said:


> This all took place a few years back over by one of our leases. We showed up and were driving around the property before our afternoon hunt and we seen whiteish looking rectangle things on the sides of trees. They were about 4'-5' up. These things were right on the property line and we could see some back in the timber on their side. The guys were out of staters that had a one week lease on that ground and had a camp set up west of us. I told my buddys what they were but they said naw, aint noone gonna do that. Well next day they stopped by our camp to look at a couple of deer we had hanging and I asked them with a few of my buddy's around. Yep they had USED sanitary knapkins stuck to trees. I just about choked on my cowboy killer! They had hunted the year before down in that area and a local had a big buck in his truck and had told them thats what he used for lure, LOL, if I knew who he was I'd buy him a beer and supper, LOL. They figured they had 40 or 50 of them spread out thru the timber! I heard later that the next day the outfitter found out what they done and had a fit. There grand total for a weeks hunt on 250+/- acres and 5 or 6 hunters= 1 yearling doe but it was bow season. They missed a few when they left as for a year or so we'd spot one on the ground or possums would drag one over the fence. True story, took place not too far from Pittsfield, Illinois.


Maybe the reason those stories are circulated is to see if the listener is foolish enough to try it.:shocked::run:


----------



## JJ Grandits (Nov 10, 2002)

The problem they had was putting them in trees.They should have tried a few on a line and used them as a drag.


----------



## backwoodsman (Jan 21, 2010)

LOL, Let me know how that works JJ.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

:grit: Deer do spook at the scent of human pee. I agree how ever that in some areas it is not an uncommon thing for them to now think a thing of it. Here at home when ever I'm in the woods I need to go I go, keep telling Kare that is part of living in the country. Any how the deer walk righ thru the yellow tinted snow no problem.

On the other hand our deer camp in the UPPER is 6 1/2 square miles with out one house in the whole area. The only time humans are roaming the area is normally hunting season and some times at berry picking time. Any way I have this favorite tree just in the woods where I leave the last of the mornings coffee before the day of hunting. I can't count on all my fingers or toes the deer tracks just stroling along untill they get close to that area. The tracks show a whirl or about face if you will and afterburners kick in. they will run several dozen yards before they slow down again. 

So it depend on where you are hunting.

 Al


----------



## backwoodsman (Jan 21, 2010)

Alley you are exactly right. Same with alot of human smells, smoking etc. Here only the maturest animals even pay any attention to it but when we hunted in the 70's up north I seen more then one deer turn away from the uncles tobacco. Its what deer get used to/accustomed to. U.P. some areas of Canada a smoke break/potty break may cost you a hunt but areas like here where deer cant escape humans it wont matter too much to them. Like I said Ive got buddys that freshen scrapes "themselves" and the deer here dont mind.


----------

